# Class IV skills and qualities that make for an ideal paddling partner



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi MB,

I was wondering what the community believes are the essential skills every class IV kayak should have or be working toward assuming that they want to paddle with and be a positive addition to a class IV crew?

According to https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Scale_of_River_Difficulty class IV is defined as: "Intense, powerful but predictable rapids requiring precise boat handling in turbulent water. Depending on the character of the river, it may feature large, unavoidable waves and holes or constricted passages demanding fast maneuvers under pressure. A fast, reliable eddy turn may be needed to initiate maneuvers, scout rapids, or rest. Rapids may require “must make” moves above dangerous hazards. Scouting may be necessary the first time down. Risk of injury to swimmers is moderate to high, and water conditions may make self-rescue difficult. Group assistance for rescue is often essential but requires practiced skills. For kayakers, a strong roll is highly recommended. Rapids that are at the lower or upper end of this difficulty range are designated Class IV- or Class IV+ respectively."

Based on that definition and the question above what would your list of skills/ expectations be? 

I think my top three would be the following: 

1. Demonstrates solid boat control in class III/IV rapids. Can, role, eddy catch, ferry, brace, and effectively drive a boat trough a rapid by reading the river from the boat or shore. In short, they can pick and effectively execute a class IV line. 

2. Carries and is competent in using emergency / rescue safety and equipment. Example: Breakdown paddle, throw rope, rescue vest, first aid kit, pin kit, float bags. 

3. Is dependable, level-headed and easy to plan trips with in advance of a trip.


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

Here is another description of Class IV :

Class IV: Advanced. Water is generally lots colder that Class III. Intense, powerful but predictable rapids requiring precise swimming in turbulent water. Swimming may require "must" moves above dangerous hazards. "Must" moves are downgraded to "strongly recommended" after they are missed. Sensation of disbelief experienced while about to swim large drops. Frantic swimming towards shore is alternated with frantic swimming away from shore to avoid strainers. Rocks are clung to with death grip. Paddle is completely forgotten. One shoe is removed. Hydraulic pressure permanently removes waterproof box with all the really important stuff. Paddle partners running along stream look genuinely concerned while lofting throw ropes 20 feet behind swimmer. Paddle partners stare slack-jawed and point in amazement at boat which is finally pinned by major feature. Climbing up river bank involves inverted tree. One of those spring loaded pins that attaches watch to wristband is missing. Contact lenses are moved to rear of eyeballs.


----------



## Ninja_Nico (Mar 28, 2013)

An ability to swallow pride and shoulder a boat down a rapid if they aren't comfortable paddling it. This is a quality that I appreciate in paddling partners.

We all get in over our heads sometimes, which is fine on occasion, but I think this is the best way to avoid dangerous situations on the river. Kind of like abstinence lol


----------



## rlins (May 20, 2012)

This is too funny Chief!


----------



## j-jo-ber (Nov 8, 2013)

Not necessarily a skill, but certainly the most important quality (IMO): time. Be willing to put in the time, a lot of it, and you'll be surprised at how much you can gauge your own progress. Don't rush. 

“Rivers know this: there is no hurry. We shall get there some day.” 
― A.A. Milne, Winnie-the-Pooh


----------



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

I really enjoy paddling with people progressing toward Class IV. There is however a world of difference between running a Class IV rapid, and safely boating a Class IV run. This reality is always a big shock to the up and coming Class III boater who has gotten comfy with the couple IV- rapids on their favorite run. Swimming Class IV is an experience that shapes most folks ambitions. Unless you're doing it on purpose, it sucks...

One thing I try & encourage is to catch every eddy possible. It may sound obvious, but until I see that Class III boater in full control of their downstream progress I probably won't invite them on harder runs. 

They may however be standing at the put-in, geared up, ready to set shuttle on said harder run...


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## slickhorn (Dec 15, 2005)

as an IKer, well, swims are part of the game. That 700lb float bag is a big asset. 

The biggest tip I can think of is, swim the line! 

swims ain't equal, but if you swim off the line, well, that's gonna be punishing. So, try to swim at the bottom. Failing that, after you negotiate the crux. Failing that, at least swim into the water that goes safely through the crux! 

you'd be surprised how aggressive swimming techniques can let you make III-IV moves even without the boat. 

be proactive! and, please post the footy.


----------



## Dscstmt (Aug 15, 2015)

I would say that it totally depends on the type of the IV whitewater that will be run. ie. having kayaked the Ottowa, a class IV river, and also swam it, I would say that it required almost zero class IV boating skills and zero swimming skills aside from keeping your legs up. However I have also boated other smaller class IV rivers (north Feather, near Chico) that would be far more punishing to swim, so boat skill matters a lot more.


----------



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

I think your list is great, but your #3 is my #1. I have seen big talkers get their asses kicked and made everybody miserable doing it. You get the right person, even with little experience, and they can do some big stuff. Judging by your post I'd say you are good person to boat with, because you are looking to contribute. 
I'm at the point where I care more who I boat with than where or in what. the people I boat with I trust, with my life, and now my kid's lives when I take them. (and I take them a lot, weather permitting) 
Like Slickhorn, I started as a ducky boater in the 90's. He runs some serious shit though, I miss the hell out of his blog. I met Fish one day on the white Salmon, that was cool. I agree with with a lot of the points made, I never boat a rapid I couldn't see myself swimming through safely. I keep a cool head, even in the midst of chaos, my chaos or other's. I remain teachable, I will walk a rapid if I don't feel it, and I will say the shit that nobody else wants to say. 
There are a lot of people on this forum that do much more challenging stuff than I do. I am happy in III's with the occasional IV. I rarely overestimate my abilities. Always assess the people you go with as well. There are some people I just flat will not go with anymore. If you can find a solid group that works well together and you can mesh with them, that is ideal. 

Good luck


----------



## johng (Apr 25, 2005)

Perhaps a bit too serious for this thread, but I'd also put #3 first - if a boater is level-headed and makes good decisions, the rest follows. But here's a list:

What's really required depends on the river. Class 4 covers a huge range of difficulties and consequences. If you're talking big-water cl IV on a warm, pool-drop river, then solid cl 3 skills and a reliable roll are all that's needed (of course with a level head). If you're talking the Poudre at 4.5 feet or the Ark at 2500 in May, then I'd want a very solid roll, and solid class 4 boating skills.

Regardless, what I expect is that a class 4 river runner rarely swims. This means they hang in there and attempt to roll at least a few times before pulling the skirt. This is a big deal, and I think the difference between a cl. 3 & 4 boater is often their ability to stay calm and set up for another attempt to successfully roll. A class 3 boater can routinely pull; a class 4 river runner can't. A class 4 boater, IMO, rolls 100% of the time in flat water, and almost always in whitewater. You should roll unless you're getting totally hammered, stuck on a bad eddy line, against a wall, or there's some other extenuating circumstance. I'm not sure I'd be that serious back east or other places with warm water and pools, but in Colorado a lot of class 4 boating involves very continuous, cold, and rock-infested stream beds, and if nothing else swims are a royal PITA. It often takes a long time to collect gear and boaters, and get everything back together. I don't expect to lose boats on cl 4, but paddles are another story. If you want to be a good companion on Cl 4, then it's very important to maintain a solid roll. I'll forgive a lot if someone tries really hard to roll. I'm not very sympathetic chasing gear when someone pulls their skirt on the way over.

And of course one needs suitable river running skills. I guess this means cl 3 is easy - eddy turns, running the meat of drops, solid ferries, reading water, etc. You should be confident surfing and playing in cl 3. Most cl 4 is read-and-run, but depending on the rapids and conditions, scouting may be desirable for solid 4 and usually the first time down a 4+ rapid. 

All that safety gear sounds nice, and we usually carry it on wilderness runs, but for the most part runs it's more important to avoid accidents. I don't expect aspiring Cl 4 boaters to own and carry everything - and we almost never carry a breakdown on a roadside run.

We were all a beginner at one point, and everyone has to move up if they want to get better. It's a real pleasure to introduce well-prepared and motivated boaters to harder water; not so much fun when someone seriously overestimates their abilities and swims in the first difficult rapid.

Now I'm packing my ski gear, and tomorrow I'll be packing powder so we'll have water this spring!!


----------



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

I think this is my new number 1: 

From j-jo-ber:

".... Be willing to put in the time, a lot of it, and you'll be surprised at how much you can gauge your own progress. Don't rush. "

If paddling becomes a life sport for a person there is no rush to be at class IV in ___ number of seasons. 

Thanks for the thoughts everyone.


----------



## -k- (Jul 15, 2005)

Another tidbit on IV boating is that it seems to be the point where a boater can switch into different boats and still paddle and roll relatively competently.

IV is also where the velocity of drops changes especially at high flow. It's a point where you need to adapt to moving faster and get use to hitting holes rather than having the option of going around them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

I think keeping your composure in and out of the boat will benefit you and your crew. When your boating you should be playing through different scenarios in your head: whose below me above me, what if Joe pins here and we are up river what would I do. I'm here and bob swims above me where would I set safety and how etc....


----------



## Quiggle (Nov 18, 2012)

- Head is always on a swivel, looking at your safety, making sure the group is moving together, in communication range.
-being able to catch a micro eddy to set saftey if you see your hommie getting beat down
-knowing how to deploy rescue safely. you look at he river a lot differently when shit hits the fan
-Positive attitude no matter what the situation, this took me a long way in whitewater, same with the first

and +1 on the carrying your boat around a rapid, add to that scout if you have never seen it.

HIT THE HOLE!!!


----------



## Grif (May 21, 2008)

I thought everything through Class IV is totally safe, that there is literally no danger below Class V. Is this not true? Also, is Class IV always colder than Class III? How cold makes it Class IV? I don't have a Kokatat. What the hell?


----------



## bystander (Jul 3, 2014)

Grif said:


> I thought everything through Class IV is totally safe, that there is literally no danger below Class V. Is this not true? Also, is Class IV always colder than Class III? How cold makes it Class IV? I don't have a Kokatat. What the hell?


Nothing is total safe, but it's pretty hard to lose your life up through class 3, even though it happens. Class 4 and up is definitely more dangerous.

Cold water has nothing to do with the rating of a river.


----------



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

More people die in II and III than IV and V. My nearest miss was a foot entrapment on a class II section of the North Santiam river. I was fully submerged for 2 minutes until I worked my foot loose. I was seconds away from swallowing water. I had to rotate my left knee enough that my foot was still stuck in the rock downstream and my torso was fully faced upstream. I could barely drive a clutch that night. This was after 15 years of running plenty of class III and some class IV. 
When I did the Grand Canyon we never had a problem in the Class ten rapids, it was always the eights. We were so hyped on Lava, Crystal and Horn creek we were on high alert. House Rock, Bed Rock and Upset kicked our asses. Don't ever let your guard down on classification alone.


----------



## rlins (May 20, 2012)

I've looked at quite a few reports on American whitewater website regarding river fatalities. There is one predominant theme for sure. It's usually a swimmer that is victim of fatality. Usually a rafter that got thrown out or a kayaker that pulled the skirt. Rarely is it a kayaker that stays in the boat. Certainly pin situations happen, but if you stay in the boat, you are exponentially safer. I think this really defines a big piece of the progression to class IV terrain. Being able to roll reliably on both sides is extremely important. It is well worth the time in the pool. There comes a point when you do it enough, where you can orient yourself and do a roll, even if your setup got messed up and you have to start from scratch upside down. Now young grasshopper, you are ready for the river.

The other piece is learning the skills to stay in control and upright so you hardly even need to roll. Class III Rapids are generally short pool drop with few obstacles. This is the training spot for getting the skills to advance to longer, more technical Rapids requiring controlled maneuvers. Catch every eddy you can, practice ferrying and peeling out in your class III.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Not sure if it fits the scope of the dialog, but how about a solid understanding of river rescue, and at least some basic first aid skills?
Some times the newer paddler is the one in the right place to help, when things go wrong.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

A class 4 boater is in shape! As I get older this becomes more apparent. If you can't run a 5k in a respectable time. Stay out of class 4 runs.


----------



## CB4Life (Apr 5, 2014)

Someone throw these boys a turkey leg! Then maybe they'll catch on...


----------

